# Nookazon has left a bad taste in my mouth.



## kylie32123 (May 19, 2020)

I told myself that I wouldn't do it. I told myself that spending NMT's on Nookazon for Raymond would lead to trouble. I decided against my reasoning and tried it anyhow. Someone actually accepted my offer for him, and I was a bit sceptical but very hopeful that I'd get him. Turns out my instinct was right...I specifically told the seller that I'd drop half, talk to Raymond, then drop the other. The seller agreed. Seller seemed so legit, they even sent me pictures of proof that he was in boxes, along with his seller name. I come over, drop half, then seller leads me to his house. I go inside, only to see that he's NOT in boxes, and at that moment, seller tries to end session. I, of course, errored, then reported and gave seller a bad review. It was such a waste of time and I feel so stupid for actually thinking that I'd get Raymond from Nookazon. I don't look at the site the same way anymore, honestly. I know that it's the seller's fault, not the website but come on...


----------



## salem_ (May 19, 2020)

Have you checked his feedbacks first?


----------



## kjetta (May 19, 2020)

I'd always insist on seeing the goods before putting any cash down.

Not blaming you for them being terrible, but I suppose with any website (Nookazon, BTF, ACC) I would always exercise caution.


----------



## absol (May 19, 2020)

oh no :/
how many bad reviews does the seller have?

I saw someone with 3 stars selling Raymond so I thought ok maybe they're not that bad but all of the bad reviews accused him of making multiple accounts to give himself 5 stars


----------



## Hime-sama (May 19, 2020)

I haven't had anyone try and scam me from there but it seems like everyone wants to scam everybody else out of Raymond.

Did they have there discord name on the picture?


----------



## Flygon (May 19, 2020)

This is why I've mostly retreated to TBT. I love that the game has become so popular, but the number of griefer/ scammers has increased as well. TBT feels like a little bubble of safety.


----------



## Aliya (May 19, 2020)

I'm so sorry this happened to you. It's really unfortunate that people try to pull this stuff over a pixel cat. I'm glad you were able to keep your stuff. I trust Nookazon for smaller transactions. It's sad how many people lose their stuff from scummy people on there.

I'd keep your eyes out here for someone selling Raymond since I've had a much better experience here and people are very kind. I'd be weary of anyone selling popular villagers with little feedback though.


----------



## Readinglynatic (May 19, 2020)

I’m so sorry that happened to you OP.  He’s the scariest to trade for by far and kudos for being trusting. 
like everyone else said, check reviews even for not as expensive villagers just in case people have nothing better to do


----------



## Sweetley (May 19, 2020)

I was at first confused of how the seller was able to send you pics of Raymond in boxes when he wasn't in boxes at all when you visit him. Then I just realized that the seller probably took pics of Raymond when he just moved in and didn't unpacked his stuff yet. If that's the case then wow, pretty sneaky of the seller here.

I'm very sorry to hear that this happened to you, at least you were able to disconnect before they could scam you completely. I never tried out trading on Nookazon and probably never will, I checked it out and the site just looks too confusing for me. I prefer to stick on Bell Tree at this point, as it feels much better when it comes to trades and such.


----------



## kojuuro (May 19, 2020)

Wow that's horrible. I'm sorry this happened to you   I think like others have said, for such a popular villager I think it's best to see him in boxes first since these scams seem to be pretty frequent.  I've primarily been trading here since I've had some iffy experiences on other sites, and every time I read one of these stories it just solidifies my (lack of) trust in the other trading sites.


----------



## Matt0106 (May 19, 2020)

Ugh, that really sucks, I'm sorry to hear that  I'm guessing you at least got back the NMTs you dropped? I've tried trading on there very few times and so far I've had no issues, but it feels so much less secure compared to The Bell Forums; here we're an online community who usually all get along and scammers are pretty rare (at least in my experience). Meanwhile, Nookazon and Discord feel like it's every person for themselves and it feels like the ratings don't have as much significance.


----------



## Chris (May 19, 2020)

It could happen anywhere - even on here. 

I don't know anything about Nookazon and how it's run (don't think I've ever been to the website), but I will say we take reports about scamming seriously on here.


----------



## 5cm/s (May 19, 2020)

oof that's so awful! raymond scams a definitely a big problem right now. i just don't understand why people would be so awful in a game???? like??? what is wrong with you that you're willing to scam someone of their game currency?? i genuinely don't understand :c

glad you left a bad review though- i wish there was a way to stop people from jumping ship on their shady nookazon accounts and making new ones w/o bad reviews so they can keep scamming people. i hope other people they've tried to scam / may try to scam in the future escape it like you did


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 19, 2020)

Reading stories like these make me really wary of Nookazon even though in the last few days we've gotten multiple threads of good experiences. Idk, maybe it's just me but I'm not touching that site if I don't have to


----------



## Noctis (May 19, 2020)

I'm sorry that happened to you. If you have discord Im assuming yes report them to the nookazon discord if you haven't so they can get banned. 


Nookazon isn't really a bad place but I know users can ruin it for everyone else. I've never had a problem while buying nor selling. But I can't lie that I do get nervous that maybe that I'm buying or selling might be too good to be true for either the buyer or seller.


----------



## Tasuot (May 19, 2020)

Ugh, I'm so sorry that happened to you. But props to you for ending the session real quick before any real damage could be done.

Nookazon is such a hit or miss for me. I've met so many amazing and wonderful users on there who price their items fairly, etc. But then I've met other ones who straight up told me that the DIYs I was offering were "basic" and that I would have to fork over 4 of my "basic" recipes PLUS a bunch of NMT, just for one of her recipes. Given, it was a Celeste DIY, but I've traded for zodiac ones with other users, and have always done a 2:1 trade, not my entire stock of recipes for a single DIY. I will say, that Nookazon has allowed me to get DIYs that you often don't see here in Nook's Cranny, but at the same time, I've had a couple unpleasant run-ins with users being unrealistic and rude.

I haven't attempted a villager traded on the site, as I have all of my dream villagers. But I would be so anxious and wary to engage, especially after hearing your story. I agree, it definitely isn't the site itself, but rather the few bad apples on the site that have tarnished its reputation for me, in that aspect of trading villagers at least


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 19, 2020)

This sucks and makes me so mad omgggg

Just a question, how did you end the session? how DO you error, just in case this happens to me/people i know? o:


----------



## telluric (May 19, 2020)

Tasuot said:


> users being unrealistic and rude.


Yep. Posted in the discord last night looking for a basic clothing item (privacy mask), someone said they'd let me have it for 3 NMT. I closed the chat while someone else had offered to let me catalogue that one and others for free! The other person messaged me saying it was a good price. Yeah, no.


----------



## kylie32123 (May 19, 2020)

salem_ said:


> Have you checked his feedbacks first?





mentali said:


> oh no :/
> how many bad reviews does the seller have?
> 
> I saw someone with 3 stars selling Raymond so I thought ok maybe they're not that bad but all of the bad reviews accused him of making multiple accounts to give himself 5 stars





Hime-sama said:


> I haven't had anyone try and scam me from there but it seems like everyone wants to scam everybody else out of Raymond.
> 
> Did they have there discord name on the picture?


he had 0 reviews, so i had nothing to go off of. also, yes, he had his name in the pic

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020



EtchaSketch said:


> This sucks and makes me so mad omgggg
> 
> Just a question, how did you end the session? how DO you error, just in case this happens to me/people i know? o:


i turned airplane mode on and closed the game. it doesnt corrupt your save, thank goodness!

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020


----------



## crepuscularrr (May 19, 2020)

im sorry this happened to you, and i totally get what youre saying about the overall attitude of the site. i think its the much more impersonal nature of trades on there that attracts shady people, or at least thats what bugged me when i started using it. it was/is so offputting to me that you can trade with someone without talking to them at all on there.


----------



## kylie32123 (May 19, 2020)

Tasuot said:


> Ugh, I'm so sorry that happened to you. But props to you for ending the session real quick before any real damage could be done.
> 
> Nookazon is such a hit or miss for me. I've met so many amazing and wonderful users on there who price their items fairly, etc. But then I've met other ones who straight up told me that the DIYs I was offering were "basic" and that I would have to fork over 4 of my "basic" recipes PLUS a bunch of NMT, just for one of her recipes. Given, it was a Celeste DIY, but I've traded for zodiac ones with other users, and have always done a 2:1 trade, not my entire stock of recipes for a single DIY. I will say, that Nookazon has allowed me to get DIYs that you often don't see here in Nook's Cranny, but at the same time, I've had a couple unpleasant run-ins with users being unrealistic and rude.
> 
> I haven't attempted a villager traded on the site, as I have all of my dream villagers. But I would be so anxious and wary to engage, especially after hearing your story. I agree, it definitely isn't the site itself, but rather the few bad apples on the site that have tarnished its reputation for me, in that aspect of trading villagers at least


yeah, ive learned that getting villagers on there, especially raymond, is a very bad idea. people seem to be getting very greedy and unfair over a video game...like ?? anyhow, ill find him eventually. im not giving up just yet!


----------



## salem_ (May 19, 2020)

kylie32123 said:


> he had 0 reviews, so i had nothing to go off of. also, yes, he had his name in the pic
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020
> 
> ...


I honestly always stay away from people with 0 reviews, it's not really a good sign, especially if they're selling something expensive.
Nookazon is just like an e-commerce platform, you've got to pay attention. Build up yourself as a trusted seller/buyer, it will be easier to trade after, since you'll be considered as someone who is already trusted by others c:
Try giving it another chance!


----------



## Tasuot (May 19, 2020)

telluric said:


> Yep. Posted in the discord last night looking for a basic clothing item (privacy mask), someone said they'd let me have it for 3 NMT. I closed the chat while someone else had offered to let me catalogue that one and others for free! The other person messaged me saying it was a good price. Yeah, no.


Omg, literally don't even get me started on the clothing. Like, I get that some of the ones (e.g. Reindeer sweater), may not be in season atm, but come on, be realistic. You know just as much as I do, that a reindeer sweater does not cost 1 million bells/10 NMTs, when I could literally just TT forward to winter and buy it for 1k from Able's. Like I don't get it, where in the process did you think that that was a fair price??

*cue confused math lady meme*


----------



## p e p p e r (May 19, 2020)

I know how you feel - it really sucks.  It happened on here to me (so it's not just Nookazon), I was selling Marshal and someone came over and said they would drop the nmts after they talked to Marshal - I didn't even think anything of it, because they already had a few good ratings and no negative ones so I agreed.  After they talked to Marshal, they tried to end the session, luckily I figured out what they were up to and powered off my Switch - they never responded to me again after and even had to nerve to try to leave me negative feedback after I left one for them.


----------



## kylie32123 (May 19, 2020)

salem_ said:


> I honestly always stay away from people with 0 reviews, it's not really a good sign, especially if they're selling something expensive.
> Nookazon is just like an e-commerce platform, you've got to pay attention. Build up yourself as a trusted seller/buyer, it will be easier to trade after, since you'll be considered as someone who is already trusted by others c:
> Try giving it another chance!


thats very true! ill be still looking for raymond, but im going to be more careful


----------



## Tasuot (May 19, 2020)

kylie32123 said:


> yeah, ive learned that getting villagers on there, especially raymond, is a very bad idea. people seem to be getting very greedy and unfair over a video game...like ?? anyhow, ill find him eventually. im not giving up just yet!


I agree, I feel like villager trading in general is so wishy-washy. Though, I definitely have had better experiences on TBT than anywhere else (Discord isn't any better; the amount of ghosting and greed that goes around, yeah that ain't it chief).

If I didn't already have him on my island, I would have helped you look for him    If there's anything I could do to help, please don't be afraid to reach out!


----------



## RoyNumber1 (May 19, 2020)

Edit: Okay, I was a little rude there.


----------



## seularin (May 19, 2020)

bad egg :c so sorry op! imo nookazon overwhelmed me when i first tried it out--trading sites attract some vv sus sketchy shady people


----------



## Bioness (May 19, 2020)

Sorry to have that happen to you. I have traded regular items on Nookazon, but I agree with villagers there is no decent vetting system, and I would use this forum solely for that.


----------



## kylie32123 (May 19, 2020)

Tasuot said:


> I agree, I feel like villager trading in general is so wishy-washy. Though, I definitely have had better experiences on TBT than anywhere else (Discord isn't any better; the amount of ghosting and greed that goes around, yeah that ain't it chief).
> 
> If I didn't already have him on my island, I would have helped you look for him    If there's anything I could do to help, please don't be afraid to reach out!


thats so kind of you! Same here, if you need anything, I'm here for ya! I'm honestly so glad that I'm apart of this community, everyone's so nice xD
EDIT: and yeah, discord sucks when it comes to trading, theres no feedback system, so you have nothing to go off of


----------



## daisyy (May 19, 2020)

i've been wanting to share my raymond scam story since yesterday but honestly i was so shaken after months of active trading on discord/nookazon/etc. that i finally got scammed that i couldn't calm down and had to step away from everything.

i thought i did everything right. the scammer had a photo of them and raymond in boxes, with their rep saying their discord id. i agreed to drop off half the payment upfront and then half on a second trip, and then get raymond. i dropped off the payment. they even complimented my outfit (i had dressed up like our favorite bespectacled cat for the occasion). i went back to get the other half of the payment only to find they had shut the gates and blocked me on discord. my heart dropped and i think i lost years off of my life, no lie lol. literally weeks and weeks of grinding, trading, cycling villagers and saving up nmts only to have them disappear in an instant.

after hours of trying to contact other traders to find raymond, i finally got him on my island. and honestly people like that just encourage me to give back to the community more. karma is truly a ***** and scammers will get what they deserve in the end, i really believe that.


----------



## Lavulin98 (May 19, 2020)

Tasuot said:


> Omg, literally don't even get me started on the clothing. Like, I get that some of the ones (e.g. Reindeer sweater), may not be in season atm, but come on, be realistic. You know just as much as I do, that a reindeer sweater does not cost 1 million bells/10 NMTs, when I could literally just TT forward to winter and buy it for 1k from Able's. Like I don't get it, where in the process did you think that that was a fair price??
> 
> *cue confused math lady meme*



Hey, greedy people still exist! on this forum in the beginning of the game someone sold me an orderable nook item that was 400 bells for 1 nmt. lol if only I knew the prices back then


----------



## Dewasa (May 19, 2020)

Is Nookazon moderated or simply self run? Meaning reports and feedback is for buyer to use more caution but there's really no way to enforce it?


----------



## Hime-sama (May 19, 2020)

Maybe you can try the campsite trick maybe you'll have better luck.
My friend did that and got Raymond that way I forgot to say it earlier but I'm sorry about what happened.


----------



## xara (May 19, 2020)

i’m sorry you had a bad experience - it’s crazy that the seller seemed so legit up until the last second. but i’m glad that you were able to disconnect in time and didn’t get scammed out of your nmts


----------



## PikaPika19 (May 19, 2020)

Honestly?  Part of the problem with Nookazon is that people rarely leave feedback compared to TBT (I just had people over to my town today from TBT and instantly received feedback once we were done). I’ve done multiple transactions with people on there and left them feedback but never receive any myself.
(Not complaining about not getting any feedback on Nookazon for myself, but just pointing out an issue.  Most people sit around with 0-1 ratings so it’s hard to gauge trustworthiness.)

It also doesn’t help that it’s very impersonal and can be hard to reach people compared to a forum site like TBT.  Nookazon gives you no built in way to properly communicate with the seller.

That being said, sorry that happened!  Glad you were able to end the session before anything really bad could happen!

Edit: Literally right after I made this post I found a post from Nookazon on Instagram that says they’ve implemented some sort of messaging feature.  What are the odds? Haha!


----------



## Blueskyy (May 19, 2020)

I’m so sorry! I haven’t used the site myself. This forum has never let me down with people being genuine and sincere. I look at reviews of other users pretty extensively too. I did recently sell two villagers on reddit as well and I suppose I’m lucky it all went as planned both times. I hope karma bites them!


----------



## wearebap (May 19, 2020)

quick question, how did you errored so that you didnt lose your NMT?


----------



## Vintage Viola (May 19, 2020)

Do not *ever *buy villagers from somebody with 0 reviews and a practically blank page, 9/10 they’re trying to steal from people. Thankfully you didn’t lose anything, a lot of scummy people have started to play this game.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 22, 2021)

I know this thread is old, but I wanted to give how I feel about Nookazon. FIrst of all I'm sorry that happened to you and I understand what it feels like to be scammed. I remember when I got scammed it was a very painful experience for me to go through. Someone wanted Raymond's Photo for 100 nmts and then they kicked me off their island after I dropped the photo and I lost the photo in the process and never got the 100 nmts I was promised. 

The thing is trading with people on Nookazon has left a bad taste in my mouth as well so thats why I have trust issues whenever trading with someone. I have to my guard in case I have reason to believe I'm going to scammed. I know some people may think that is rude, but they have to understand its hard to trade with people who become unreliable and they just love to cause trouble. The thing with Nookazon is that they tend to have a pricing issue and a lot of the times people have to set their own rules for how they have to trade, which can create a huge divide when some people are used to trading from one person but the other person may have different rules of how they want to do the trade. 

I spoke to moderators about this issue and they told me that while they see there is a balance issue there is not much they can do about it. They have to give the freedom to let sellers how they want to list their item for trade and they have the right to list what they want in return. Personally I think the whole "accpeting bells, nmts, and wishlist items" is a bad way of trading because its like you have to make high offers because the seller seems to think that what the buyer is offering is too low and they won't accept. It makes trading in general harder than it usually is. 

I only seen a few people list a selling price for the item they want to trade away and want in return and I think that is a great way about going about it. Problem is people on Nookazon tend to be too greedy and it creates this unbalance issue that causes you to become skeptical if the person you are trading with is legit or not. I turned myself off my trading at the end of 2020 I just couldn't handle all these scammers and these people who keep causing trouble and making trading a lot more harder than it needs to be. Thats my experience and I am glad that I wasn't the only one having this issue.


----------



## coldpotato (Mar 22, 2021)

It's so gross the way that some people scam for Raymond (or just in general). A while back I got lucky with finding Raymond and since I needed NMT I would sell him (but for a much lower nmt price than most people) and when I was selling him I kept getting people saying "please don't scam me, it has already happened so many times" and I thought it was so sad. Nowadays if I find him I just take him and give him away to someone for free so they won't have to go through that anxiety of thinking they're going to be scammed.

For nookazon I would always check their reviews. I usually would only trade with people who have 50+ positive reviews and no negative ones. Things went smoothly that way but I dislike the ridiculous prices on nookazon so I hardly ever use it anymore. I remember paying like 100 NMT for one DIY at one point and felt so ridiculous.


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 22, 2021)

I've glanced at Nookazon before and I'm sure there's lot of quality people there, but the format and set up of TBT is just what I prefer. I've been on here for about 6 years on and off and I can't say I've ever met anyone that has tried to scam me. I like the ratings system here because you can easily see how trustworthy someone is. However, I'm sure there's a few shady people on this forum as well that I've fortunately never met. Anyway, I'm sorry this happened to you. I will never understand why people will do such things over a pixelated animal.

Edit: I just realized this is a revived old thread and I commented on this last year.


----------



## Holla (Mar 22, 2021)

This is why I’ve never used Nookazon. I have much better luck on TBT anyways. Sure not every experience on here if perfect but it’s generally a nice place from my experience.


----------



## Faux (Mar 22, 2021)

kylie32123 said:


> yeah, ive learned that getting villagers on there, especially raymond, is a very bad idea. people seem to be getting very greedy and unfair over a video game...like ?? anyhow, ill find him eventually. im not giving up just yet!



I'm working so I'm skimming and I haven't seen if anyone else has offered, but I just started my second island and Raymond was my smug camper.
I have him on my first / main island, and he doesn't fit my desired theme and isn't one of the smugs I want for my second island, I plan to kick him out for Toby after I TT a few days to open Able's.

Would you like my Raymond?  I can probably have him ready for you later today.  : ]


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 22, 2021)

I’ve done hundreds of trades on nookazon and people are just generally faster on there then anywhere else. 

Like i’ve dropped off 40 mystery bags in a total of like 5 mins where most of the trading i’ve done on here has taken at least 15 mins to spreading out over days. Which isn’t a bad thing but when i’m in a hurry i go to nookazon. 

I’ve never been scammed but i also am not searching for the most scammable items in the game either. 

You always check reviews and if you’re going to get a villager open your phone and check their map and if they have the villager ask to see them first to know if they’re in boxes or not. If they aren’t willing to comply or meet you half way the. bail and leave feedback. 

Obviously there are a lot of over priced things on nookazon and a lot of it is ridiculous but imo it has gotten better and even slowed down recently.

I think you just gotta be cautious anywhere you trade and use your common sense and if it doesn’t feel right it isn’t.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 22, 2021)

Faux said:


> I'm working so I'm skimming and I haven't seen if anyone else has offered, but I just started my second island and Raymond was my smug camper.
> I have him on my first / main island, and he doesn't fit my desired theme and isn't one of the smugs I want for my second island, I plan to kick him out for Toby after I TT a few days to open Able's.
> 
> Would you like my Raymond?  I can probably have him ready for you later today.  : ]


That's very kind of you. This thread was from 2020 though, so I just wanted to give you a heads up in case you were waiting for a response.

This is why I never cared for Nookazoon and stuck to this forum. Everyone I've traded, met, and interacted with have been great people. I remember when the whole tickets thing was going on and everyone was asking like 1000 nmt for common items. It disgusted me how greedy the community had gotten. I think it was partly because NH attracted people who never would had played the game if not for the situation of the world and the over-saturation in media. So they didn't really share the same core values that the AC community is known for and most have probably already left the game by this point.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 22, 2021)

besides scammers, there’s a lot of salty 9 year olds on there, like they’ll offer on your listings, be gone for like 3 days, and when you cancel, they call u a meanie and give you a 1 star review. it’s suuuper annoying.

but on the subject of scammers, i haven’t come across too many, but when i have, it’s super annoying. and they’ll leave obnoxious, all caps reviews like YOURE the scammer. here’s one copied from someone’s page: “OMG. SO RUDE. TOOK ALL MY BELLS AND TICKETS AND THEN KICKED ME OUT. DO NOT TRADE, THEYRE SO MEAN.“ and then the person who wrote that review had 6 1-stars, all saying something like “scammed me and then said i was the scammer”. it’s honestly super gross. plus, even if they didn’t scam, if one person leaves an honest bad review, the other person will leave one too just to get even. 

aaaand one more thing, Nook Network advertisers. Nook Network is a toxic discord server with fake giveaways. they have 100+ nookazon accounts where they list free items such as NMT, Raymond, and more. then, when u offer, they say something like “Hey! Wanna join my server? it has blah blah blah and you’ll get (insert whatever u offered on) here too! join: discor.gg/hi(7kk)ksso remove the parentheses! it’s SO. ANNOYING. and then they give you a bad review if you give them one. plus, if you have your discord or other stuff shown, they’ll go raid it. spamming, etc. it’s honestly so petty and disgusting. to quote @Kirbyz, “”


----------



## mnk907 (Mar 22, 2021)

My only experience using Nookazon for trading villagers was when I let someone take Tangy from me in exchange for a nutcracker. Gulliver hadn't given me one yet and I wanted it for my holiday room display, and I knew Tangy was pretty popular, so I made the posting on a whim. I was surprised how quickly someone responded, and the whole thing was pretty quick and simple.


----------



## jiny (Mar 22, 2021)

honestly, i use nookazon and their discord for trading more than i do on tbt. im vv impatient and nookazon trades go way quicker for me than tbt trades ,, 
luckily i have not gotten scammed and ive done 50+ trades on there, not including the ones i do in discord (but i mainly use discord for villager trading) 
i just look out for people who just seem shady and ppl who have 0 reviews


----------



## LeenaM (Mar 22, 2021)

I never really traded on there, since I heard so many bad stories about people getting scammed. I also dislike that you're encouraged to link an instagram/discord. The only time I went there was to buy Marshal, the buyer said to contact them on Instagram and the pictures in the account looked like a kid, it felt really weird. 
But I do understand how it can be quicker, I've had trades on here that took days to organize.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Mar 22, 2021)

I have heard many horror stories about Nookazon and trading villagers on there. I use Nookazon quite often to trade for other things, but I really try to avoid trading villagers on there, unless I'm getting really desperate. I prefer to just suffer from island hopping for as long as possible.

I personally haven't being scammed but I got pretty close once. But not from trying to get a villager. I was getting a DIY from someone, and paying NMT for it. The person came to my island, I dropped the NMT but they didn't drop the DIY and just ran off with my NMT. They thought I wouldn't notice. But I quickly closed the game before they could leave. I blocked them on Nookazon and Discord after that. 

It sucks that there are such rotten people out there playing ACNH and just trying to scam all the time. It ruins the experience for everyone and makes it hard to trust anyone when trading. I'm always super careful when I use Nookazon. I make sure to check the reviews and usually stay away from someone who has under 4 stars.


----------



## Faux (Mar 22, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> That's very kind of you. This thread was from 2020 though, so I just wanted to give you a heads up in case you were waiting for a response.
> 
> This is why I never cared for Nookazoon and stuck to this forum. Everyone I've traded, met, and interacted with have been great people. I remember when the whole tickets thing was going on and everyone was asking like 1000 nmt for common items. It disgusted me how greedy the community had gotten. I think it was partly because NH attracted people who never would had played the game if not for the situation of the world and the over-saturation in media. So they didn't really share the same core values that the AC community is known for and most have probably already left the game by this point.



FHYJGKH SO IT IS ... work and being on mobile = skimming eternally and overlooking the date lolol.
Thanks. I'll keep an eye out for anyone else looking for him then, haha.


----------



## 0ni (Mar 22, 2021)

Faux said:


> FHYJGKH SO IT IS ... work and being on mobile = skimming eternally and overlooking the date lolol.
> Thanks. I'll keep an eye out for anyone else looking for him then, haha.


lmao i relate to this so much. I keep misreading dates and going into old threads ready to spark up convos with folks who ain't been online for months


----------



## Moritz (Mar 22, 2021)

Faux said:


> FHYJGKH SO IT IS ... work and being on mobile = skimming eternally and overlooking the date lolol.
> Thanks. I'll keep an eye out for anyone else looking for him then, haha.


I gave away my gifted raymond on nofee ac and had someone take him within 4 minutes.
Worth looking at if you don't find anyone here.


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 22, 2021)

Honestly I'm not on nookazon because tbt is just so much better. Everyone here is nice and there's few scammers.


----------



## satine (Mar 22, 2021)

Scrapper said:


> I was at first confused of how the seller was able to send you pics of Raymond in boxes when he wasn't in boxes at all when you visit him. Then I just realized that the seller probably took pics of Raymond when he just moved in and didn't unpacked his stuff yet. If that's the case then wow, pretty sneaky of the seller here.
> 
> I'm very sorry to hear that this happened to you, at least you were able to disconnect before they could scam you completely. I never tried out trading on Nookazon and probably never will, I checked it out and the site just looks too confusing for me. I prefer to stick on Bell Tree at this point, as it feels much better when it comes to trades and such.



This comment got me thinking -- I know this is hindsight, but maybe a good way to exercise caution would be to require they have the timestamp with the date of his "boxes" in view, so that when you go to the island, if it doesn't show the same date you could be suspicious/withhold dropping the funds? 

I don't know if this would work though -- I can't remember if it shows the date when you land onto a different island if it is different than your own. 

Either way, this is so frustrating OP  I wish I had him so I could give him to you or something. I hate Nookazon honestly. The good experiences there are so paled in comparison to the scammers or the unhealthily profit-thirsty people who will gauge you for all you have just for a single DIY or furniture piece lol. It's frustrating for sure.


----------



## miraxe (Mar 23, 2021)

I got scammed twice in two days over Sanrio items after having gone an entire year without any problems on Nookazon (I have the Amiibo cards, so it was like a loss of not even 10k bells at least), so I guess there are those items/villagers that make people ready to risk it all.  

Nookazon is faster, but I definitely prefer TBT. The Nookazon community...leaves a lot to be desired to say the least. I kept getting people asking me if I could order Sanrio items I didn't even have listed on there. I'm not a catalog service! After getting scammed the two times this weekend (over SANRIO items! That part is so funny to me for some reason.), I just auto-reject anyone with under 100 5-star reviews. I need to get around to creating a TBT shop again.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Mar 23, 2021)

I'm using Nookazon for a while now and compared to the forum, trades going much faster there, however the atmosphere isn't as good as here. The worst problem is that a lot of things are just overpriced. I had often the case that my offers got denied, because they were apparently "too low" even if I made sure that it's fair paid (most of the time, I offered way more than I would usually pay, still got denied). It's overall a hit or miss using this site. So far, I had only to deal with two or three sort of rude people, all the others were luckily friendly and understanding. I still prefer trading here, simply because it feels safer and you have a better connection to the people you trade with. 



satine said:


> This comment got me thinking -- I know this is hindsight, but maybe a good way to exercise caution would be to require they have the timestamp with the date of his "boxes" in view, so that when you go to the island, if it doesn't show the same date you could be suspicious/withhold dropping the funds?
> 
> I don't know if this would work though -- I can't remember if it shows the date when you land onto a different island if it is different than your own.


That's a good idea actually! I think you can see the date as well as the time when you're at a different island, but I have to check it out again just to be sure. (I never paid attention to this tbh since I focus at the trade as soon as I land on the other person's island.)


----------



## moonbunny (Mar 23, 2021)

I've only had one slightly sketchy experience with Nookazon so far, and I've used it for 92 trades. I feel pretty lucky, haha.

I know why people prefer Bell Tree, but honestly, TBT as a currency is a huge hindrance for people who don't post a lot. I really wish more forum people liked bells and NMTs, heh. I would post more often, but I just don't always feel like I have a lot to say...


----------



## Valeris (Mar 23, 2021)

Sweetley said:


> I'm using Nookazon for a while now and compared to the forum, trades going much faster there, however the atmosphere isn't as good as here. The worst problem is that a lot of things are just overpriced. I had often the case that my offers got denied, because they were apparently "too low" even if I made sure that it's fair paid (most of the time, I offered way more than I would usually pay, still got denied). It's overall a hit or miss using this site. So far, I had only to deal with two or three sort of rude people, all the others were luckily friendly and understanding. I still prefer trading here, simply because it feels safer and you have a better connection to the people you trade with.
> 
> 
> That's a good idea actually! I think you can see the date as well as the time when you're at a different island, but I have to check it out again just to be sure. (I never paid attention to this tbh since I focus at the trade as soon as I land on the other person's island.)


A clever way to go about it is to tell them to send a picture with said villager recently as of that day; don't tell them why. Pay attention to what their villager is wearing. Show up and if they're wearing a completely different outfit, don't take the risk just nope out. Tell them no thanks given it isn't worth the risk. I get people change clothes, outfits, what have you but if we're talking the photo was sent in the span of what they claim is the past few hours it's a red flag. In fact I'd go with that AND a timestamp. The seller should have no problems with giving you the peace of mind to know you're not walking into a scam supposedly and if they do that's another indication the trade probably won't work.


----------



## harleythesiren (Nov 26, 2021)

Just a few minuets ago I had a girl come to my island to pick up an item I was smart enough to block off my island with a stall however she took her item and the item that was meant for someone else then left a nasty review the person on the top was the sweetheart who didn't get his item I refused his tickets because she stole his item now I don't think I ever want to trade again


----------



## Crowsie (Nov 26, 2021)

I like to use Nookazon to get colorways for clothing items I don't have. Other than that, it's kinda useless for me. I pay 4 bucks a month for access to a bunch of treasure islands that I can go to as many times as I please (queue notwithstanding lol). It's way cheaper than any other for-pay service I've ever seen and there's no limit to what I can get. Lots of people on Nookazon are so 'profit' focused it actually disappoints me. It just makes no sense because it's not like you can launder bells or NMTs into anything that actually has use outside of the game. With the recent amiibo release, it's kind of sad/funny to see people charging obscene amounts of NMTs for villagers most players have a handful of other methods of attaining. May as well be getting paid in Monopoly money. I'm currently sitting on almost 1000 NMTs myself that I do zilch with. 90% of 'em were gifted as tips from giveaways or turnip hosting and I just don't use them. At this point I'm gonna start giving those away too. 

Eventually, I got sick of the rackets. Now I just go to treasure islands, fill my pockets with hot items then give them away for free to anyone who asks. It's my way of saying eff-you to the greediness I see in this community, and it's fun to gift someone the stuff they'd searched high and low for. Animal Crossing is supposed to be a no-stress experience. Let's keep it that way.


----------



## maria110 (Nov 26, 2021)

I was just on there trying to find a medieval building side and a throne.  Just trying to touch trade and my offers were either denied or ignored.  I thought they were fair offers but whatever, Nookazon. Ugh.  Trading on there takes forever just to find someone who is online and will accept your offer.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 26, 2021)

Since the 2.0 update people on Nookazon have started to overcharge crazy amounts of Nook Mile Tickets for the new items and villagers. The main issue is that people take forever to trade with and they have a bad habit of not changing their status. I quit Nookazon since it was starting to be come mentally draining.


----------



## maria110 (Nov 26, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> Since the 2.0 update people on Nookazon have started to overcharge crazy amounts of Nook Mile Tickets for the new items and villagers. The main issue is that people take forever to trade with and they have a bad habit of not changing their status. I quit Nookazon since it was starting to be come mentally draining.



Exactly. I was only on there for half an hour but it was so tiring.  And it's not like here where you can just read threads and post while you wait.


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 26, 2021)

kylie32123 said:


> thats very true! ill be still looking for raymond, but im going to be more careful


Hey, if nobody else has offered... I have his amiibo card  I won't ask for much maybe just whatever TBT you'd like to spare. I'm sorry you almost got scammed people suck :/


----------



## Tiffany (Nov 26, 2021)

Sorry that happened, some people are jerks. I haven't used nookazon in ages myself and what few trades I did went just fine. I never tried to get a villager on there though, they want too much. i stick to this site and this site only. I have done many trades on here, villager trades included, with no probs at all. I really hope you got your stuff back.


----------



## Jassiii (Nov 26, 2021)

Nookazon is my last resort for things if I'm in the mood of "I need this item NOW bc I'm decorating and if I don't pace it right this second I'll explode". My first stop is always here, the Horizons Central Discord, a couple of other discords between friends/acquaintances/classmates, and then I try nookazon.

Thankfully, I've had no scamming issues but I've had so many rude people experiences. Everyone is so entitled on there, but I'd rather nookazon stay up and they stay over there than people like that flooding over here.


----------



## Serabee (Nov 26, 2021)

Anj2k6 said:


> Hey, if nobody else has offered... I have his amiibo card  I won't ask for much maybe just whatever TBT you'd like to spare. I'm sorry you almost got scammed people suck :/


That was posted in May 2020, so I'm pretty sure they're good by now 

TBH, I kind of forgot Nookazon still existed, lol. I've TRIED using it, but never received replies to offers, so there ya go. Even with all the new items, I'm sticking to TBT where I've never had any bad experiences.


----------



## moonshi (Nov 26, 2021)

What a horrible experience and I just can't believe people would scam others. I have been to nookazon a few times clicking on some trading links but the site and the bidding never pull me in. I still only TBT, reddit and discord and *knock on wood*, so far so good.


----------



## Hilbunny (Nov 26, 2021)

kylie32123 said:


> I told myself that I wouldn't do it. I told myself that spending NMT's on Nookazon for Raymond would lead to trouble. I decided against my reasoning and tried it anyhow. Someone actually accepted my offer for him, and I was a bit sceptical but very hopeful that I'd get him. Turns out my instinct was right...I specifically told the seller that I'd drop half, talk to Raymond, then drop the other. The seller agreed. Seller seemed so legit, they even sent me pictures of proof that he was in boxes, along with his seller name. I come over, drop half, then seller leads me to his house. I go inside, only to see that he's NOT in boxes, and at that moment, seller tries to end session. I, of course, errored, then reported and gave seller a bad review. It was such a waste of time and I feel so stupid for actually thinking that I'd get Raymond from Nookazon. I don't look at the site the same way anymore, honestly. I know that it's the seller's fault, not the website but come on...


I just got his amiibo from Etsy.. idk it was $14 after shipping


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 26, 2021)

I’m sorry this happened to you. It sucks that people stoop so low to scam on a video game, especially one catered towards a younger audience. It’s something that happens quite a bit on Nookazon, and even more so with villagers. I have only ever traded or purchased items on there, so I’ve avoided the scammers. You just have to go into it expecting bad things to happen. It’s unfortunate that it is this way, but nothing can be done. Nookazon is a shady platform in general.


----------



## shendere (Nov 26, 2021)

kylie32123 said:


> he had 0 reviews, so i had nothing to go off of. also, yes, he had his name in the pic
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020
> 
> ...


Good for you for quick thinking and reaction! Many would've just frozen in shock and not have gotten to do that! I haven't had a bad trade as yet thankfully, but I do know there's so many scammed out there. Very unfortunate.


----------



## your local goomy (Nov 26, 2021)

Ah yes, another nookazon roasting thread *rubs hands together*

I only used Nookazon pre-2.0, but I remember it being a hot mess. Everything was super expensive, people wanted rare, unorderable items for stuff you could buy from Nook's Cranny, I CONSTANTLY received the wrong color of stuff, and as for villager trades, I was never directly scammed, but I would always get a plot for a villager only to learn that they "don't know how to get a villager in boxes" EVEN THOUGH THEY WERE LISTED AS BEING IN BOXES. I've had plenty of GOOD villager trades, but to be completely honest most of them were low-tier villagers being given for free or incredibly cheap, so they didn't really have much to gain. Once prices started getting ridiculous and the ACNH high wore off, I gradually shifted to TBT. My islands are always in development, so I tend to save my bells and NMT.

Also, someone very early in the thread mentioned a discord server where they advertised fake "treasure islands" and rare items...and that p***ed me off more than anything. Finally thinking I got a kind soul giving an item for free only to see *"JOIN OUR DISCORD SERVER FOR A FREE TREASURE ISLAND AND 9999999NMT" *Or whatever. Out of curiosity, I joined a few of these, and surprise, surprise, they weren't real. Though, I'm glad I didn't say anything, because if reports of spamming are true, that's just ridiculous. Stuff like this is why I tend to only join servers that friends or colleagues make. It's past the point of blocking or reporting because 1) The Nookazon staff doesn't seem to care and the report process is already tedious as heck anyway, and 2) I swear these accounts are like a hydra. You block one, three more are created in its place.


----------



## shendere (Nov 26, 2021)

your local goomy said:


> Ah yes, another nookazon roasting thread *rubs hands together*
> 
> I only used Nookazon pre-2.0, but I remember it being a hot mess. Everything was super expensive, people wanted rare, unorderable items for stuff you could buy from Nook's Cranny, I CONSTANTLY received the wrong color of stuff, and as for villager trades, I was never directly scammed, but I would always get a plot for a villager only to learn that they "don't know how to get a villager in boxes" EVEN THOUGH THEY WERE LISTED AS BEING IN BOXES. I've had plenty of GOOD villager trades, but to be completely honest most of them were low-tier villagers being given for free or incredibly cheap, so they didn't really have much to gain. Once prices started getting ridiculous and the ACNH high wore off, I gradually shifted to TBT. My islands are always in development, so I tend to save my bells and NMT.
> 
> Also, someone very early in the thread mentioned a discord server where they advertised fake "treasure islands" and rare items...and that p***ed me off more than anything. Finally thinking I got a kind soul giving an item for free only to see *"JOIN OUR DISCORD SERVER FOR A FREE TREASURE ISLAND AND 9999999NMT" *Or whatever. Out of curiosity, I joined a few of these, and surprise, surprise, they weren't real. Though, I'm glad I didn't say anything, because if reports of spamming are true, that's just ridiculous. Stuff like this is why I tend to only join servers that friends or colleagues make. It's past the point of blocking or reporting because 1) The Nookazon staff doesn't seem to care and the report process is already tedious as heck anyway, and 2) I swear these accounts are like a hydra. You block one, three more are created in its place.


Yessssss, they always want the most rare and/or high cost of igb or nmt for super simple items!!!! It was so hard to find decent and reasonable traders.


----------



## MartyFromCherryfall (Nov 27, 2021)

TBT is the only place you need look for anything.  Nookazaon is so overpriced that you can't use it unless you time travel anyway.  The currency on TBT is earned by contributing to the community, either through posting or providing a service, so greed doesn't really come ihto it... hence, no scamming (or very unlikely anyway). 

So far any time I've wanted something I've been able to get it from TBT.

Sorry you had a bad experience, but the prices on Nookazon threw up so many red flags it only took me a few seconds to tell it was a bad idea!!


----------



## xxcodexx (Nov 27, 2021)

for the most part ive had good sellers on nookazon HOWEVER a lot of folks on there Say they are selling an item, but upon accepting the offer they wait FOREVER to go to your town, or open their gate. some of them never even respond to your questions about the item that youre purchasing, or *and this happens to me quite often* if i have a better deal for them i wont offer anything, but i Will try to contact them via messaging to let them know what i have in exchange, which they usually never open the message to find out what im asking about. it gets frustrating sometimes!!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 27, 2021)

xxcodexx said:


> for the most part ive had good sellers on nookazon HOWEVER a lot of folks on there Say they are selling an item, but upon accepting the offer they wait FOREVER to go to your town, or open their gate. some of them never even respond to your questions about the item that youre purchasing, or *and this happens to me quite often* if i have a better deal for them i wont offer anything, but i Will try to contact them via messaging to let them know what i have in exchange, which they usually never open the message to find out what im asking about. it gets frustrating sometimes!!


Yeah thats the biggest issue with them. They take so long and they act so aggressive when you cancel the trade then give you a 1 star review as if you were the rude one.


----------



## Maymeows16 (Nov 27, 2021)

You should always check their reviews and feedbacks before trading with someone on Nookazon. I think it's the only thing that can show whether they're trustworthy or not. I've been scammed only once because of that, but so far after trading for a year there, everyone with good reviews is trustworthy.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 27, 2021)

Maymeows16 said:


> You should always check their reviews and feedbacks before trading with someone on Nookazon. I think it's the only thing that can show whether they're trustworthy or not. I've been scammed only once because of that, but so far after trading for a year there, everyone with good reviews is trustworthy.


That maybe so, but it doesn't change the fact that they take so long to respond. The most lame excuse I hear them say is that they forgot to change their status. This even happens with sellers who have higher seller rating.


----------



## Maymeows16 (Nov 27, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> That maybe so, but it doesn't change the fact that they take so long to respond. The most lame excuse I hear them say is that they forgot to change their status. This even happens with sellers who have higher seller rating.


I think it's reasonable if it's a day for example since people can get busy sometimes, but if it's more than a day it's understandable. Some don't even respond so I just cancel and keep looking but I rely on TBT here to trade more often because it's more simple. I still have an okay time in Nookazon and have found very kind and generous people


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 27, 2021)

Maymeows16 said:


> I think it's reasonable if it's a day for example since people can get busy sometimes, but if it's more than a day it's understandable. Some don't even respond so I just cancel and keep looking but I rely on TBT here to trade more often because it's more simple. I still have an okay time in Nookazon and have found very kind and generous people


But then how are you suppose to know if they are busy if they don't ever respond?


----------



## Maymeows16 (Nov 27, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> But then how are you suppose to know if they are busy if they don't ever respond?


I just wait a day and a half or a day, and if there's no respond I move on to another listing and or I use TBT since it's more reliable. I also message them to make it easier and communicate better.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 27, 2021)

Maymeows16 said:


> I just wait a day and a half or a day, and if there's no respond I move on to another listing and or I use TBT since it's more reliable. I also message them to make it easier and communicate better.


Well that has been the case for me all the time and I got very sick of it. Glad I quit because it was becoming so mentally draining.


----------



## N e s s (Nov 27, 2021)

I like to think of Nookazon as something I can go to for specific items but requires shelling out some resources. TBT is kind of like a local market that usually has what I need at a good price, but not always that specific thing.


----------



## Maymeows16 (Nov 27, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> Well that has been the case for me all the time and I got very sick of it. Glad I quit because it was becoming so mentally draining.


Sorry to hear that =/ 
It's much better here buy I use it when I don't gave enough TBT for example.


----------



## Pokeking (Nov 27, 2021)

Yea, I'm reluctant to try Nookazon for villagers. I tried to get Stu about a month ago from there, but it didn't pan out. I suggest staying here on TBT for villager trading.

Also, maybe someone might be offering lots of NMT. Perhaps that might be an option? I have all the octopus villagers and now searching for frogs to round out all the personality types


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 27, 2021)

I don’t sell anything on Nookazon anymore. I do buy things occasionally with NMT because you can buy NMT on here for a steal and then I don’t feel as bad when I get scammed. The one time I bought a villager on Nookazon, I was scammed and then got a poor review for it?? What made that situation worse was that the bad review I left on the scammers page didn’t change their rating but the one they left on mine made me drop from five stars to three. Luckily that person got banned, but it took like three weeks.


----------

